# camping permits for Manistee national forest??



## youngtrapper89 (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm headed up on a turkey hunting/fishing trip up to the hodenpyle damn area and wondered if i need and permit or anything to camp in the national forest?? Any help would be wonderful!! thanx


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a camping permit/card from the DNR. In fact get several for your next trips and campers without that dont know.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Are the permit cards necessary for Federal lands? I thought it was only state land.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't need one on Federal land


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan (Mar 8, 2007)

Scroll down for both links , near the bottom of the pages.


http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/forests/hiawatha/recreation/camping/

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/camping.htm


----------

